# Textur von Bild verlaufen lassen



## gurkensalat (23. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Bild, wo eine Straße zu sehen ist die längs, also vertikal im Bild, verläuft.
Jetzt möchte ich das die Straße ein wenig weiter nach unten verläuft und schwächer wird. Hier habe ich ein Beispiel: http://www.myspace.com/alividsky
Da ist das der Stein. Die haben sicherlich kein Bild gemacht, wo ein so tiefer Abgrund ist ;-)
Wie kriegt man sowas hin? Brauch ich dazu Brushes? Es soll auch nicht so lang sein, wie bei dem Beispiel. Das Bild ist 800 Pixel hoch, und ich will vllt noch 200 Pixel dran hängen.

Danke für Hilfe.


----------



## Another (23. September 2010)

Entweder hatten die eine gute u. große Fels-Textur oder haben es nach unten hin immer weiter kopiert. Mit Photoshop und dem Kopierstempel, ganz simpel zu reproduzieren, und nach unten hin mit sehr weicher Spitzer ausmaskieren, bzw. wegradieren.

Natürlich könntest du dir ebenfalls überlegen dafür eine "seamless Texture" anzufertiegen und dies dann bspw. mittels Kopierstempel zu machen. Wurde dort aber nicht gemacht und sieht für im ganzen auch zu "wiederholt" aus - wobei man darüber jedoch noch eine weitere Schmutz-Textur multipliziert überlagen könnte. Um mehr fachgesimpel hier reinzuspammen, müsste ich die Grundidee deiner Strasse sehen. Aber im allgemeinen sagte ich dafür schon die Kernpunkte.


----------



## gurkensalat (23. September 2010)

nunja, das mit dem kopierstempel habe ich versucht, aber das sieht zu unecht aus, da sich die sachen wiederholen, und dann sind einiger stellen heller als andere etc. das sieht überhaupt nicht gut aus.

hier ist mal der untere ausschnitt des bildes, um den gehts ja schließlich: http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4109/strasse.jpg


----------



## Another (25. September 2010)

gurkensalat hat gesagt.:


> ... mit dem kopierstempel habe ich versucht, aber das sieht zu unecht aus, da sich die sachen wiederholen ...


 
Sagte ich ja. Aber es hängt zum einem vom jeweiligen Foto ab u. natürlich von dem der vor'm Monitor sitzt. Wie andere schon so oft sagten, es gibt nun auch leider keinen "mach-das-Bild-genial-Button", etwas Handarbeit macht sowas immer.

Zu deinem Bild kann ich nur sagen, dass es wirklich _sehr wenig_ Straße hat womit man arbeiten könnte. Zur Not müsstest du noch eine Straßen-Textur im Netz suchen, die sich deiner ähnelt, um sie mit deinem Bild zu überlagern und mittels Farbkorrektur anzupassen. Aus nichts, kann man auch nichts reproduzieren. Den Rest des weißen Straßenstreifens bekommst du mittels Kopierwerkzeug aber noch gut hin, wenn du darüber noch ggf. auch noch ein Stück einer Schmutztextur drüberlegst. Schatten und Lichter via dodge-&burn Werkzeug sind bei deiner Nachtaufnahme zwar nicht grad das kleinere Übel, aber Möglich ist in etwa alles.


----------

